# My Finley is at the bridge with Sophie



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for you and your family.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry, Steph! RIP, Finley. I am sure Sophie was waiting for him at the Bridge.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Finley. I'm sure Finley and Sophie are together and watching you from the rainbow bridge


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry Steph. He was really beautiful. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I am sure that him and Sophie are reunited playing together healthy running and rolling in the fields. Finley was gorgeous.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. It's been a sad year for us with our pets. 

I just really really wish my daughter hadn't been the one to find Finley  How awful for her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry... I think that would be awful for anyone to find a pet like that, but a child especially. Big hugs to your family.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. Didn't your daughter just lose her hamster too ? This has been a lot of loss for anyone, but I feel so bad for your daughter.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. I know Finley and Sophie are together. Godspeed little one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry Steph. Your poor daughter, give her a big hug for me.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes, she just lost her hamster on Sunday evening. Poor girl.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My heart goes out to your daughter. 

Hugs to the whole family, and I am sure Sophie and Finley have been reunited.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Finley, what a beautiful cat he was. 

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I imagine Sophie was excited to see him at the Bridge.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I am sorry you loss Finley and I hope it was quick and painless. What a shocker for you and your family. My condolences to you all.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Finley. So sorry......


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Finley ~ Godspeed


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Finley was a beauty and know he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Finley was beautiful. Sending a prayer for your family and especially for your daughter.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Finley*

I am so very sorry for you and your family about Finley.
*What a GORGEOUS Boy Finley was. Rest in peace, sweet boy!!*
I am sure that Sophie and he are together at the Bridge!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I just saw this and I'm so sorry Steph. I know that Sophie is happy to have her kitty friend with her at the bridge. I really feel bad that your daughter had to find him. I hope she's doing ok.


----------

